# McQueens Inlet



## cavan

Was in McQueens last weekend with a guide.  At some point I would like to get back to the area.  Aside from the risks of entry to the area I am concerned with communication.  Would a handheld 5W VHF communicate thru the island back to St Cats Sea Tow (or anyone else for that matter) for help.  I know ranges for the handhelds are fairly good, but can this thing communicate back thru the island?


----------



## PaulD

I think you need to be real careful with that. Not only is your response range going to be very limited, and the entrence in there very tricky and shifting but going to a guides drops, which he depends on to make money, isn't a good way to make a friend and it's frowned upon greatly around here and every where for that matter. ( just saying in case that's what you were thinking about)


----------



## tcb294

Yea a hand held will get St Cats Sea Tow from there.  I heard a guy on one once asking for directions to get into Mcqueens. NOTE:You've waited to late to ask directions when you're in the breakers. I would prefer a 25 watt VHF.  If you do decide to try it,talk to locals and try to gain some local knowledge. The bars move around and it's different every year.Cell phone coverage is spoty. I fish around there some in the fall and the highlight some days is watching people try to go in and out. It's beautiful in there, watch close and you may spot an eagle or two.


----------



## Robert 31320

Get a 25 watt radio...I have experience with a hand held in there.  

If you're gonna go in there after just one trip with someone else...*BE CAREFUL*!

....and just one more tip, you're going to pass A LOT of fish on your way to McQueens.  It's nice in there but not a necessary trip if you want to catch fish.


----------



## Wisconsin Ben

What is this place?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## cavan

PaulD, before you get testy, I can assure you that my guide knew I was heading to the St Cats area to better familiarize myself for me and my family/friends on the very few trips I make down there from the middle Ga area.  I can also assure you he did not show me any new honey holes or other spots which are not already highlighted on my TopSpot map.  What he did show me was how to think more like a fish and have more patience which is something that I have not yet caught onto in the 2 years I have been inshore fishing.

Anyways, I do appreciate the comments on the radio as well as previously on some Ohero braided  line I PM'd you about last year.


----------



## Golden BB

Several of my best inshore trips have come from in there.  As the saying goes, there's only one way to learn.  Get a good radio and head in.


----------



## PaulD

Wasn't being testy. Just trying to keep ya safe and prevent any issues.


----------



## BDD

To show the folks that don't know what your talking about,
  McQueen's inlet is the inlet about in the middle of the picture on the left side.
  ( farthest point of St. Cat  sticking out to the east. )  

  You can see the difficulty of getting in through the breakers, but once your in
 it's cool.


----------



## Nautical Son

Without a doubt one of the trickier rides I have had...remember that trip Robert? Bottum bumping


----------



## wharfrat

man, once you jump a few breakers and bars, that place looks FISHY! gonna put that on the "to do" list.


----------



## Robert 31320

TGattis said:


> Without a doubt one of the trickier rides I have had...remember that trip Robert? Bottum bumping



I sure do!!  I miss my Skiff, it made the ride through the breakers a lot easier than the boat I have now.  We need to make another of those gatherings happen this summer.


----------



## Nautical Son

Robert 31320 said:


> I sure do!!  I miss my Skiff, it made the ride through the breakers a lot easier than the boat I have now.  We need to make another of those gatherings happen this summer.



There are plans in the works, I don't think my new ride is gonna be going in that cut anytime soon, maybe the backside beach again.


----------



## savreds

TGattis said:


> I don't think my new ride is gonna be going in that cut anytime soon, maybe the backside beach again.



cheeeekun!!!


----------



## PaulD

You're not living unless your riding the top of a roller over a sadbar, It's all about timing.


----------



## Silver Bullet

Man, if I had to ride in there and deal with breakers, I couldn't take a dump for at least two weeks...
Goooooood luck.
SB


----------



## Robert 31320

PaulD said:


> You're not living unless your riding the top of a roller over a sandbar, It's all about timing.



That is exciting!!


----------



## Robert 31320

Silver Bullet said:


> Man, if I had to ride in there and deal with breakers, I couldn't take a dump for at least two weeks...
> Goooooood luck.
> SB



It's not that bad if you watch what you're doing.


----------



## Nautical Son

savreds said:


> cheeeekun!!!




Not in the least... 
I'm making payments on this one.....the last 2 were paid for before I attempted any stunts....



PaulD said:


> You're not living unless your riding the top of a roller over a sadbar, It's all about timing.



Good I'll ride in that 2# rocket of yours it may keep up with the roller...



Silver Bullet said:


> Man, if I had to ride in there and deal with breakers, I couldn't take a dump for at least two weeks...
> Goooooood luck.
> SB



You owe me half a Mtn Dew...and my motel maid a comforter .....


----------



## tcb294

Which way out? This is were I sit watching people try to get out.


----------



## hntr2k

*Not a chance in my ride...*

There's no way my boat's getting in there.  Well, maybe in a tsunami surge.  But it ain't comin back out.  I'll hang out with tcb294 thank you.

LOL


----------



## Robert 31320

hntr2k said:


> There's no way my boat's getting in there.  Well, maybe in a tsunami surge.  But it ain't comin back out.  I'll hang out with tcb294 thank you.
> 
> LOL



I do believe he is IN there looking out.  If you stop before you are IN the breakers you can see right where to go.  It is a narrow opening though.  Like Paul said, you gotta be willing to ride the ROLLERS.


----------



## capt stan

tcb294 said:


> Which way out? This is were I sit watching people try to get out.



 Why you setting on my hole man......


----------



## capt stan

It's not so bad really it just changes every time the wind blows.... As long as ya have 1/2 tide or better ya can get in and out. Under that I don't mess with it in my boat. Biggest thing is reading the breakers... if ya cant read them and have a good understanding of the tide stage for that area........don't play there.

Now cabaretta inlet.........thats a tricky one........


----------



## hntr2k

capt stan said:


> Why you setting on my hole man......



   Who?  Me?  

Oooooh, you were talking to tcb294...aha...yes well, eerrr, maybe I won't be hanging out with him _Right There _exactly...


----------



## Bryannecker

*Options for communications and safety at McQueens*



cavan said:


> Was in McQueens last weekend with a guide.  At some point I would like to get back to the area.  Aside from the risks of entry to the area I am concerned with communication.  Would a handheld 5W VHF communicate thru the island back to St Cats Sea Tow (or anyone else for that matter) for help.  I know ranges for the handhelds are fairly good, but can this thing communicate back thru the island?



The range of a handheld VHF is about two miles line of sight.  So, the higher you are the better.  You could climb a tree to get extra range, or hoof it to the houses on the other side of the island.  Over the past forty plus years, I know of several boats lost in the surf there and at "Bird Island, so prudence is the key word for this area. Shoaling is a constant problem.  Get a 25 watt Vhf with an eight foot antenna and mount it as high as possible.  Or invest in a "Spot" or other rescue beacon.  

Finally, be advised that the owners of the island do patrol the beach from time to time and will help in case of a casualty.  
Semper Fi
Check out: www.saltwaternecker.com for stories of that area.

Capt. Jimmy


----------

